# OK I just bought a Yanmar F24D 4x4 Tractor with a bucket & have some questioins



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

It is 4x4 and has new Lugged Tractor tires on it. 700-16 Front and 11-2 X 24 on the rear. I ordered manuals, operators manual and what to know about tractors books. I also looked closely on the outside side wall of both tires and found the size, brand etc. but I could not find anything - anywhere - about max or min air pressure? Seems like it would be a good idea to know what the air pressures should be to start with. They are holding air jusy fine and I haven't checked them yet - -because I don't have a clue what they should be. This little tractor will be used like a Farm tractor. I also understand I can use Calcium in the tires for weight. I'm considering doing that - if it is a good Idea and I can find where to get some. I live in Northern Arizona and will use it to move snow around in the winter.

Any thought and ideas would be appreciated.😎

LBM


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Skip the calcium..it rots the wheels over time.
Skip the beet juice..it makes a sticky mess
Use Windshild washer fluid....buy it cheap when on sale.
Tractor supply or other farm stores sell an adapter to get this inside the tire/tube.

Air pressure varies 15-20 is plenty in rear.
Do you have a front loader on this tractor?
Power steering?

With loader...20++++ in fronts

Do they have tubes?
Pic will tell


Tires may have fluid in them already.......check valve stem with anything BUT an air gage.
Need a special gage for fluid filled tires...NAPA...$11

just poke valve stem with fingernail or whatever...you will know instantly if there is fluid in them


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks - got it. Windshield washer in the tires- winter type because it is less likely to freeze then water - correct. How many gallons per tire??? It gets down to 0 to -10 or so rarely if ever lower but it does snow enough every year to push snow and break pipes if I don't have them squared away. Yes I have a front bucket and a rear scraper blade. I'll check to see if there is water in them now but I doubt if there is any. New tires, new hoses all around, I think the guy used it once or twice doing some leveling then fixed the clutch - new clutch. Pretty clean. I took it home then ran it around for about a half hour then shut it off. Came out the next day and fiddled with it some - then left the key on and went and did something else - came back to a dead battery ! Got that charged up and it was hard to start - acted like it was out of diesel so I filled it up - got it started and then saw fuel pouring out. Turns out the on off lever - which I had not even found yet was hanging out and the fuel was pouring out of it. I ordered another fuel housing from Hoye's - it is much smaller then the existing one but it is what they say works for it. I'll put it on in the next day or so then bleed every thing and hope it goes back to running good! I'm pissed but I don't know if the guy who sold it to me knew it was bad or not -
Thanks again. I think I'll go with 18 PSI rear and 20 Front - see how that works. Thanks LBM👍


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

If you are pushing snow and pulling a plow, you don't need the tires filled. The loader will keep the front end planted when pulling and snow isn't that heavy. I grew up with a little Kubota (L2550DT) with a loader, and no weight in the tires. Now it gets primarily used for mowing and rototilling. Dad picked up a loader equipped Yanmar YT359 for actual loader work. It has filled rear tires and industrial tires because it is primarily a loader machine. It is moving large rocks and logs primarily. Honestly something like a small articulated loader of tracked skid steer would have been better, but this was one heck of a bunch cheaper and can back-up the other machine when it next goes down. Glad you have a 3-point back blade for snow work. That will clear a road or driveway with a couple of passes, then use the loader to pile up at the ends of the run. I cleared all sorts of snow in my youth with that kubota. Now we have a plow for the work truck.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Motovate said:


> Thanks - got it. Windshield washer in the tires- winter type 👍


The newer washer fluid is still somewhat corrosive. Most of us for these Japan made tractors use RV-Marine pink antifreeze when it goes on sale. Its also pet safe and drinking water safe after drained from RV or marine boat pipes. Plus, the antifreeze coolant is FDA approved for gummy bears, Swedish Fish, most thickened salad dressing and BBQ sauces and the like.

Many of the manuals are for FREE on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, the largest on the web for vintage Yanmars. Link below in my signature.

As for tire air pressure, it's a ball park figure for 2WD machines. But more critical for 4WD machines due to the Lead vs. Lag tire OD calculations. So, don't be too far off. What are the tire band and size then?


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> The newer washer fluid is still somewhat corrosive. Most of us for these Japan made tractors use RV-Marine pink antifreeze when it goes on sale. Its also pet safe and drinking water safe after drained from RV or marine boat pipes. Plus, the antifreeze coolant is FDA approved for gummy bears, Swedish Fish, most thickened salad dressing and BBQ sauces and the like.
> 
> Many of the manuals are for FREE on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, the largest on the web for vintage Yanmars. Link below in my signature.
> 
> As for tire air pressure, it's a ball park figure for 2WD machines. But more critical for 4WD machines due to the Lead vs. Lag tire OD calculations. So, don't be too far off. What are the tire band and size then?


Thanks - weight wise water is about 8 pounds a gallon. How much weight am I looking @ needed in the tires or haow many gallons of Pink am I looking for per wheel front and back???? Or do I just need it -(maybe) in the rear????


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

"how" not "haow"


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Hummm, I'll just throw this atcha......
I don't know how much fluid to completely static fill, vs pressure fill, your tire size but, I'd guess you could get 16+ gal ea rear and 8+ gal ea front. It doesn't have to all be done at once, you can put X gallons in and field test it to your needs. I've 40% filled tires for slow slope work, 90% filled for pulling and partial or no-fill for bog work. I wouldn't decide on a weight or quantity as I would let the work and tractor performance _*tell you*_ how much it needs. You can also fill with water while testing the quantity and then *add concentrate* for however many gallons used X whatever temp range you're looking to mitigate. 
Either way, you could feasibly add a few hundred lbs of fluid ballast if needed.


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

2billt said:


> Hummm, I'll just throw this atcha......
> I don't know how much fluid to completely static fill, vs pressure fill, your tire size but, I'd guess you could get 16+ gal ea rear and 8+ gal ea front. It doesn't have to all be done at once, you can put X gallons in and field test it to your needs. I've 40% filled tires for slow slope work, 90% filled for pulling and partial or no-fill for bog work. I wouldn't decide on a weight or quantity as I would let the work and tractor performance _*tell you*_ how much it needs. You can also fill with water while testing the quantity and then *add concentrate* for however many gallons used X whatever temp range you're looking to mitigate.
> Either way, you could feasibly add a few hundred lbs of fluid ballast if needed.


OK making more sense now. It is a way to get better traction per ground condition - if is found to be needed. Right now I haven't used it enough to know - - - - - much of anything so I may not need anything for what I am going to use it for. Thanks.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Ballast may be used for traction or other weight appropriation. You can add weight below and at center of gravity which can be very helpful in the function and operation of your equipment.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Motovate said:


> I ordered manuals, operators manual and what to know about tractors books.
> 
> Any thought and ideas would be appreciated.😎
> 
> LBM


I've not found a PDF for the F or FX24 yet. The cover should look like this. 









Sales brochure as,


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

2billt said:


> Ballast may be used for traction or other weight appropriation. You can add weight below and at center of gravity which can be very helpful in the function and operation of your equipment.


It certainly can be, but I don't see it as even slightly beneficial for OP's stated purposes or with this machine.

If weight is desired, those little pizza out back cutters are not the best way to get it. Even with beet juice, those 11.2x24 will only hit about 500lbs combined. You'd be worlds ahead by getting a 3-pt weight bucket if the goal is max loader capacity, but as mentioned, it isn't even needed with snow. With snow, the 3pt blade out back would be more useful for lifting (and clearing) Forget the front tires. you'll only get 175 lbs if filling them both. That is nothing compared to just the empty loader hanging out front already.

If you really want useful weight on the back of that machine, a 3-point back-hoe will let you change the weight center pretty significantly. I loaded plenty of rocks/boulders far heavier than that Kubota's loader should have been able to lift, and I was able to lift them way off centered in the bucket. Just swing the hoe to the other side, and it replants itself. Honestly, I loved the 3-point hoe as a mobile weight much more than as a digging implement, but again, not remotely needed for snow duties.

As mentioned, I set up the Dad's Yanmar specifically for loader work. That included the much wider industrial tires vs. the deeper lugged ag tires. The industrial tires allowed much more weight in the rear tires, and keep the front tires from just pushing down to the axle in soft ground.
research links;





F24 / FX24 TIRES AND WHEELS: Yanmar Tractor Parts







www.hoyetractor.com






https://25hocqqai9f40uz013vrrbx1-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/RimGuardBeetJuiceTireFillChart.pdf


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks - I haven't looked for a Parts Manual yet but I have received an Operating Manual specific to the F24D from HOYE and it seems to have a lot of info. The Guy I bought it from gave me a couple of Service Manuals for a big White Cover "Yanmar Tractor". They don't seem specific to the F24D but they have a lot of info. I hope I don't need any major work on it for quite awaile



bmaverick said:


> I've not found a PDF for the F or FX24 yet. The cover should look like this.
> View attachment 81925
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Groo said:


> It certainly can be, but I don't see it as even slightly beneficial for OP's stated purposes or with this machine.
> 
> If weight is desired, those little pizza out back cutters are not the best way to get it. Even with beet juice, those 11.2x24 will only hit about 500lbs combined. You'd be worlds ahead by getting a 3-pt weight bucket if the goal is max loader capacity, but as mentioned, it isn't even needed with snow. With snow, the 3pt blade out back would be more useful for lifting (and clearing) Forget the front tires. you'll only get 175 lbs if filling them both. That is nothing compared to just the empty loader hanging out front already.
> 
> ...


Very good advice.
Two things can be true at the same time.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

A word of caution using a solo loader without rear ballast. Due to the teeter-toddle effect, weight in front will lighten the rear tire ground contact.
Your brakes are via the rear tires. If you end up light in the rear keep your front bucket as low to the ground as possible, grounding it if necessary.


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

Groo said:


> It certainly can be, but I don't see it as even slightly beneficial for OP's stated purposes or with this machine.
> 
> If weight is desired, those little pizza out back cutters are not the best way to get it. Even with beet juice, those 11.2x24 will only hit about 500lbs combined. You'd be worlds ahead by getting a 3-pt weight bucket if the goal is max loader capacity, but as mentioned, it isn't even needed with snow. With snow, the 3pt blade out back would be more useful for lifting (and clearing) Forget the front tires. you'll only get 175 lbs if filling them both. That is nothing compared to just the empty loader hanging out front already.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough I already have a rear weight bucket and a 6' rear blade - 6' x 1 1/2' W blade that is much bigger and heaver then the Kubota 5' x 1' blade that came with it. I have the choice but I doubt I will use the box since it will have the big blade on it pretty quick. I also have a lift pole and a single blade "Potato" plow for the 3 point. 
'


----------



## jrelkhunt (8 mo ago)

Motovate said:


> It is 4x4 and has new Lugged Tractor tires on it. 700-16 Front and 11-2 X 24 on the rear. I ordered manuals, operators manual and what to know about tractors books. I also looked closely on the outside side wall of both tires and found the size, brand etc. but I could not find anything - anywhere - about max or min air pressure? Seems like it would be a good idea to know what the air pressures should be to start with. They are holding air jusy fine and I haven't checked them yet - -because I don't have a clue what they should be. This little tractor will be used like a Farm tractor. I also understand I can use Calcium in the tires for weight. I'm considering doing that - if it is a good Idea and I can find where to get some. I live in Northern Arizona and will use it to move snow around in the winter.
> 
> Any thought and ideas would be appreciated.😎
> 
> LBM


if you buy one of these tractors with the rice type lugs on it,it is a gray market tractor not built in the USA and parts are a bitch to get for them. Make sure you buy a yanmar built for the USA and not one of those so-called rebuilt tractors which have been propped up for sale in the usa ....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

jrelkhunt said:


> if you buy one of these tractors with the rice type lugs on it,it is a gray market tractor not built in the USA and parts are a bitch to get for them. Make sure you buy a yanmar built for the USA and not one of those so-called rebuilt tractors which have been propped up for sale in the usa ....


Not so true anymore. The Yanmars built for the USA market are now experiencing parts shortages or no longer available. The Gray Market for the popular models are really well supported. Plus do note, these machines are over 40+ years old. We also see Deere has discontinued a good deal of support for their Yanmar made machines too, 50, 55, 70, 90 Series. 

On the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, we do have a WIKI kept up-to-date on parts suppliers and parts fabricators for splined shafts and gears. 

If a person keeps to the 3T80, 3T82, and 3T84 engines, parts are ample enough to run for decades to come. 

The hardest parts to locate now are the front 4WD kingpins and gears. Even salvaging Deere made by Yanmar are becoming harder to find. Deere didn't have many 4WD models made by Yanmar. 2WD was the most popular back in the day.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

My 2c. I have had this Ford860 since 1956 and a newly purchased 1948 8N until 2009. . Both had calcium filled rear tires. Since you should never have fluid filled tires w/o tubes I never had a rim problem. We are in farm country so that means you go to or call a farm tire place to fill tires. i would not have a clue how to do it myself. 

You cannot run a wheel tractor without fluid filled tires in my estimation, it's that simple.


----------



## jrelkhunt (8 mo ago)

Motovate said:


> "how" not "haow"


its a forum--not a grade screwell test...


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks - It is an F24D, actually has new tires that are "Normal" tractor tires - not the kind with big flexable lugs and I already paid for it. It doesn't look like and old tractor run hard and put away wet then rebuilt but then I'll probably never know it. As Far as I can tell is it was built in 1984 or after and they were built for a few years.





jrelkhunt said:


> if you buy one of these tractors with the rice type lugs on it,it is a gray market tractor not built in the USA and parts are a bitch to get for them. Make sure you buy a yanmar built for the USA and not one of those so-called rebuilt tractors which have been propped up for sale in the usa ....


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey - I noticed a type O and just pointed it out - on myself.



jrelkhunt said:


> its a forum--not a grade screwell test...


----------



## davidgriffin1963 (6 mo ago)

Motovate said:


> It is 4x4 and has new Lugged Tractor tires on it. 700-16 Front and 11-2 X 24 on the rear. I ordered manuals, operators manual and what to know about tractors books. I also looked closely on the outside side wall of both tires and found the size, brand etc. but I could not find anything - anywhere - about max or min air pressure? Seems like it would be a good idea to know what the air pressures should be to start with. They are holding air jusy fine and I haven't checked them yet - -because I don't have a clue what they should be. This little tractor will be used like a Farm tractor. I also understand I can use Calcium in the tires for weight. I'm considering doing that - if it is a good Idea and I can find where to get some. I live in Northern Arizona and will use it to move snow around in the winter.
> 
> Any thought and ideas would be appreciated.😎
> 
> LBM


Hit this page for a LOT of info, including how much based on tire size Adding Liquid Ballast to Tractor Tires


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

John Liebermann said:


> My 2c. I have had this Ford860 since 1956 and a newly purchased 1948 8N until 2009. . Both had calcium filled rear tires. Since you should never have fluid filled tires w/o tubes I never had a rim problem. We are in farm country so that means you go to or call a farm tire place to fill tires. i would not have a clue how to do it myself.
> 
> You cannot run a wheel tractor without fluid filled tires in my estimation, it's that simple.


OK, gotta narrow down my statement. My Friend in the construction business says the heavy duty tires on loaders etc are not tube tires.


----------



## Motovate (Dec 2, 2020)

davidgriffin1963 said:


> Hit this page for a LOT of info, including how much based on tire size Adding Liquid Ballast to Tractor Tires


Interesting - covers it all!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Motovate said:


> Interesting - covers it all!


I'm using RV Marine 'pink stuff' antifreeze. Pet safe, non-toxic. Just got to find the sales.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Motovate said:


> Interesting - covers it all!


BTW, if you use a suction pump or a long manual brake bleeder kit, then open a line to balance the vacuum, the tire will self fill. It takes about 15 times to do each small compact tractor rear wheel.


----------

